

Heatmaps, contours, and 2D histograms in Plot.ly - kp25
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/plotly/python-user-guide/blob/master/s5_heatmaps/s5_heatmaps.ipynb

======
washedup
Those color scales are pretty incredible. Nice work!

------
mykhal
yet another interesting project from libya..

